# Which Rachmaninoff Symphony Could You Live Without



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The new trend, what great composer's symphony would you throw away! :lol:

I refrained from including The Bells and or the Symphonic Dances, just to keep it simple.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never listen to them, so my answer is all of them.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I never listen to them, so my answer is all of them.


Any particular reason?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> Any particular reason?


I'll just say "too romantic".


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Any particular reason?


Im with him
Very slow, little melodic content


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Not a big fan of his symphonies but I do enjoy 1 and 2 occasionally.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I really like his second symphony, and I also enjoy his third. The first is not my cup of tea and I voted for it.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I'll just say "too romantic".


Wait, didn't you once post your two favourite composers were Bach and Mahler? Obviously, you can like what you like, but I'm sorta interested in what kind of "romanticness" Mahler's music lacks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

BachIsBest said:


> Wait, didn't you once post your two favourite composers were Bach and Mahler? Obviously, you can like what you like, but I'm sorta interested in what kind of "romanticness" Mahler's music lacks.


It doesn't lack anything. For me, Mahler's romanticism is an integral part of the story; Rachmaninov's dominates the story.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted None of them, it's 100 times better then the utter crap from these days.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

No.3. The others speak clearly to me but this one never has. I wouldn't discard it as such, but it doesn't get any of my (limited) listening time.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Only 3. I LOVE no. 1 and the finale especially, and of course, no 2 is very beautiful.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't vote because, although I can live without all of them now, it's because I heard them so much when I was younger.


----------

